# * Latest Modeling Images!! *



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 21, 2008)

This is exciting, I'm working on images for a retro/pinup book that shall be released around Easter!!! A book full of retro-ME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It will probably be published in California and available online! Great news!

The photographer in all of these is the amazing Miguel A. Muñoz Pellicer - Reportage and Stock Photography


































All makeup, hair and wardrobe/styling by ME!


----------



## makeupsquare (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW!! You look amazing and congrats


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 21, 2008)

I totally love the blue tongue one! lol


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 21, 2008)

wow you look AMAZING! i love the typewriter one!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

I love the type writer one too, and the yellow dress, actually i like all of them lol
Looks like a lot of fun! >.<


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 21, 2008)

You look gorgeous! My favorite is the one with the shopping bags


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I really like the last one!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! These are amazing you are so drop dead gorgeous...I can't decide which one I like best!! I love the blue tongue/sweater one, too cute!!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on the book! You look stunning in all the photos... definitely a great talent!


----------



## ms_bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

You're so cute and what an exciting project to be involved in! I love the lollipop one, maybe because it shows off your always amazing makeup skills


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

This is so great!! Congrats!!! You look so beautiful in all these poses!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

aw, you're so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing pics!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 21, 2008)

I love all of them.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 21, 2008)

Adorable photos, you look like a living doll!


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

You look amazing lovely photo's


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you girls!!!!


----------



## Riet (Oct 29, 2008)

*stalker mode on* Prettiest girl eva.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the lolly one!


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

great pictures!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the one with the pig tails and purple tongue.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 1, 2008)

You're beautiful! I love the scooter one. you look like you're having so much fun! haha


----------



## Patricia (Nov 2, 2008)

love them all


----------



## christinakate (Nov 22, 2008)

They all look amazing, i love the one with the blue tongue though.
Fantastic.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 23, 2008)

those are super cute!


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

the yellow dress one is beautiful! x


----------



## natjotua (Mar 17, 2009)

*OOOOOOOOOOMG! you look EXACTLY like Cassie Steele aka 'manny santos' from the tween show 'Degrassi' i seriously double checked names for about 10 minutes! i swear!* you have to see her for yourself!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

You look amazing- the second one is my favorite.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Ohh, it's past Easter! Let us know about the status of your book!

Adorable pictures, as always you look lovely.


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You look so beautiful, I lovvve retro so much ;D


----------

